
If you think that a Harvard grad is smarter than you, then you’re pretty stupid - CodeLikeAGirl
https://code.likeagirl.io/if-you-think-that-a-harvard-grad-is-smarter-than-you-then-youre-actually-pretty-stupid-2cd5c0d64e6d
======
QAPereo
Maybe they want the connections that come with Harvard grads? You’re the one
who’s invented “intelligence” as the reason... there are others. I’m not
supporting the underlying practice, but it’s worth really asking why it
exists. Laziness, prestige, connections, familiarity, etc...

